# Dave Palumbo Tribute Video



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## Shotski (Dec 19, 2009)

Lol @ R. Kelly


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 19, 2009)

When did he pass away?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> When did he pass away?



he did not die.


----------



## villan (Dec 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> When did he pass away?


Next week


----------



## Curt James (Dec 19, 2009)

Dave's the man.


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2009)

Curt James said:


> Dave's the man.


Did he try to do the  reach around when you were taking that photo?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2009)

Does Dave pluck his eyebrows?
Ewww.


----------



## jimmachak.com (Dec 22, 2009)

*Dave*

Dave is different... and he has made some huge mistakes over the years... but the guy definitely has done a lot for bodybuilding and has put in countless hours of dedication to the sport. While I don't 100% agree with his philosophy on the infamous keto diet, I respect that he backs most everything he says with scientific evidence. He is extremely knowledgeable and in his younger years came very close to becoming a doctor (I don't think at this point he is going to finish from what I have heard, especially with rxmuscle.com)... 

Anyhow right, wrong, or in between I do respect him.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Does Dave pluck his eyebrows?
> Ewww.


No, just massive hair loss from 10g EW test cycles.


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

R.i.p


----------



## GFR (Dec 23, 2009)

hardly krishna said:


> R.i.p


Only 10 posts....you lazy cunt.


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Only 10 posts....you lazy cunt.


not now asshole, i'm jacking off.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2009)

jimmachak.com said:


> Dave is different... and he has made some huge mistakes over the years... *but the guy definitely has done a lot for bodybuilding and has put in countless hours of dedication to the sport.*



Agreed, can't say I feel the same about his partner John Romano though.


----------



## villan (Dec 23, 2009)

I see his missus left him for pallechia


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 23, 2009)

villan said:


> I see his missus left him for pallechia


REALLY???  Thats fucking hilarious.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah, i read that over at Rxmuscle, he is single now.


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 24, 2009)

Robert D. said:


> yeah, i read that over at Rxmuscle, he is single now.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2009)

villan said:


> I see *his missus *left him for pallechia


You mean that dude with the huge jaw he was dating?


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 24, 2009)

Dave is a snake oil salesman that doesnt give a damn about anyone or anything but making money.

I've seen him misprepresent his Species crap over and over again.

Here's one i love:  "My Species Aromatase inhibitor is just as effective as Arimidex."

lol.  What a piece of crap that guy is.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 26, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> You mean that dude with the huge jaw he was dating?


 

lol.


----------

